# Do minority human and civil  rights override 55+ community bylaws?



## StayWell (Nov 4, 2019)

Our 55 + community is divided into 2 parties now. One will vote 'yes' for the failing on-site restaurant business, another will vote 'no'.
Those who would vote 'no' are afraid that if majority votes 'yes' they could be forced to pay additional monthly fee just for the pleasure of majority to
eat at this restaurant. How the minority rights can be protected in this particular case? Any thoughts?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 4, 2019)

I would initiate a discussion/vote on whether the community should operate/subsidize the restaurant, lease it to a private party, open it to the general public, etc...


----------



## JB in SC (Nov 5, 2019)

StayWell said:


> Our 55 + community is divided into 2 parties now. One will vote 'yes' for the failing on-site restaurant business, another will vote 'no'.
> Those who would vote 'no' are afraid that if majority votes 'yes' they could be forced to pay additional monthly fee just for the pleasure of majority to
> eat at this restaurant. How the minority rights can be protected in this particular case? Any thoughts?



Is this is similar to a HOA? If so read the bylaws. You probably have no rights.


----------

